# 1.99 acre lot - School



## plowin-thru (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey i know the drill, nobody wants to give out price sheets and help the competition get jobs, but heres my scenario...

1.99 acre lot. Front half is parking lot and drive way which need to be salted. back half is plowing only no salt. Im new to salting and when i price it out, the job more than doubles.

i plowed it last year for 1150 3" trigger...otherwise i wasnt showing up. (as per contract)

this year, they want full service and salt on half the lot... salt price MUST be included so i jumped from 1150 to 3150 based on 5 tonns per month at 250tonn...i figure 1/2tonn per visit, banking on 10 visits or less per month


hot or cold? high or low? out to lunch? ANY AND ALL INPUT WELCOME, IM NOT A SENSATIVE [email protected]#

throw me a bone! im young, hungry and got lots invested already

Thankstymusic


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Dang 250 a ton !! That's peelin it in !


----------



## plowin-thru (Jan 3, 2010)

ok keep in mind thats a guarenteed salt on every slippery condition. no extra charge for any visit. no extra tonnage if need be. service has increased from 3' trigger to full serve and under no condition will extra chaarges be applied


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Which school board is this for? Suprised all tenders havent closed yet.


----------



## plowin-thru (Jan 3, 2010)

they're closed. im trying to obtain the lot from the contractor for a reasonable difference.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Which board?...I may have the numbers.


----------



## plowin-thru (Jan 3, 2010)

how about my banking info aswell? perhaps i should cut you a check? lol


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Good luck.


----------



## plowin-thru (Jan 3, 2010)

come on now, be reasonable, would you tell me? you prepared to hand over all #'s for metro toronto region? thats a big list


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I would have helped you but you came across as a real jerkoff. 

FYI-we hold contracts on approximately 180 schools for 4 different boards and have historical data for the last 10 years on pretty much all of them in and around the GTA.

I do have the numbers you're looking for but you're not going to get them. Good luck.


----------



## plowin-thru (Jan 3, 2010)

ok then appreciate it. i'd prefer to keep my one for my self anyway. and like i said, im not lookin for a hand out, im looking for some guidance.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

wow, i have never seen this before, great help turned down?!?! amazing


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

I woulda turned him down to. Trust no one. The guy could be a rat and just wants to run in there and try to steal it away from him.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

It is hard to help you without knowing which Board.
Toronto Board will have way less snow then York Region. York Region is so large that sites near Steels might go for less then 1/2 what Sutton might go for. Not to sure what Peel and Durham has for snow but I know what some of that pricing is. I got the info from the guy you turned all that help down from.

Most of us don't steel other people's work. But I usually find the people that think that way usually act that way.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

newhere;1101660 said:


> I woulda turned him down to. Trust no one. The guy could be a rat and just wants to run in there and try to steal it away from him.


lmao, wow paranoia is running wild here, i guess that is your guys choice. I have a question though, would you rather Johnny was honest about the fact he likely has the numbers, and is willing to help you, or he could have fed you a bunch of crap and completely jerked you around. Also, just a thought, but if he wanted that contract, i am pretty sure he could find all the info about it from sources other then here. JMO. By the way unless i am missing something, i think your prices are way high.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale don't let it bother you, they are both newbies, they know not what the do, lmao


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

buckwheat_la;1101680 said:


> lmao, wow paranoia is running wild here, i guess that is your guys choice. I have a question though, would you rather Johnny was honest about the fact he likely has the numbers, and is willing to help you, or he could have fed you a bunch of crap and completely jerked you around. Also, just a thought, but if he wanted that contract, i am pretty sure he could find all the info about it from sources other then here. JMO. By the way unless i am missing something, i think your prices are way high.


I'm thinking that $1150 and $3150 are for the year. That's why I said Toronto or Sutton, big difference. It might be monthly but maybe he will clarify.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

cet;1101694 said:


> I'm thinking that $1150 and $3150 are for the year. That's why I said Toronto or Sutton, big difference. It might be monthly but maybe he will clarify.


not sure, the numbers don't make a lot of sense, he is figuring on 10 events or less per month, 2 acres, i would be figuring is worth about $200 or so per time for plowing, on a 3 inch trigger. JohnnyRoyale, could I get some help understanding this please (your help is greatly appreciated)


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

If this is Toronto with a 3" trigger he would be lucky to get 10 pushes all winter. No way he is getting 50 salting.

I'm sure JohnnyRoyale is done helping and I don't blame him.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

If he is getting that for salt, that's a good markup. The contractor would be lucky to make that. I've seen some previous years bids.


----------

